# T1 line



## Necrofire (Feb 18, 2008)

So I hear that a T1 line can't stream video or audio. Is this true? What's so special about a T1 line that prevents your average person from listening to a little Shoutcast?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2008)

T1 is only 1.5mbit .. what are you trying to do?


----------



## Necrofire (Feb 18, 2008)

Both dl and uplaod, but how does this mean that I can't stream some 64k/s audio?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 18, 2008)

You can stream, however T1 is outdated. It used to be great when everyone had a dial up connection.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2008)

at 64kbit audio streaming out you can have 24 listeners at a time

1544 kbit / 64 kbit = ~24


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 18, 2008)

T1's more for corporate users as they can get telephone lines plus internet through T1...I think. If you're looking to choose services, go for fast high speed internet, like fios or something like that.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2008)

aren't there like shoutcast proxies which you can lease for a few bucks where you stream to and users connect to their server?


----------



## Necrofire (Feb 18, 2008)

My friend's work uses T1, and he was talking about not being able to stream stuff.

It was just a small question, nothing pertaining to my interests.


----------



## kwchang007 (Feb 18, 2008)

Necrofire said:


> My friend's work uses T1, and he was talking about not being able to stream stuff.
> 
> It was just a small question, nothing pertaining to my interests.



Oh probably cause they have alot of people on at once, and I bet the work blocked that site.


----------



## Necrofire (Feb 18, 2008)

It's not too strict there, he's on Google Talk a lot of the time, and can surf Internet Hell (aka 4chan).


----------



## Polaris573 (Feb 18, 2008)

You can stream video on a T1.  The hospital I worked for had a dedicated T1 for emergency video conferencing to Little Rock.  So if one T1 can handle that I'm sure it can deal with your shoutcast.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 19, 2008)

T1 T2 T3 etc... they were actually faster i dont know about compared to the latest cable speeds but the way they work is faster.

Ok say your isp and the local exchange can handle 20,000 people all running at say 8mb its all fine till the point were they get say 22,000 running on the exchange.

In this case the exchange will cut down bandwidth and share it amongst the 22,000 so you might get 6mb instead of 8mb

But with a t1 t2 t3 etc.... they promise full speed always.If there systems can only take say 20,000 people then thats all they will sign up and it is more expensive than an avaerage isp.

The reason why it was faster is because it cuts out the "exchange" part as it knows theres enough bandwidth for every customer. Going through an exchange slows things down and can get conjested. its a faster more direct route streaght to the main isp.

Most high speed game servers are ran on these types of connections.

hope this makes things a little clearer.


----------



## DaMulta (Feb 19, 2008)

I thought T1 was originally  for Video telephony conferences.


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 19, 2008)

lol, T1's are for low latency, also yeah they are very very old, but the one thing they do have going for them is low latency.


----------

